
Message to the Joint Force [pdf] - 082349872349872
https://www.jcs.mil/Portals/36/Documents/CJCS%20Memo%20to%20the%20Joint%20Force%20(02JUN2020).pdf
======
082349872349872
It was heartening to read the handwritten addition: "We all committed our
lives to the idea that this is America — we will stay true to that oath and
the American People".

